# TOO HOT!!!!!!



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

2008 BF750. MIMB Snorkles, Muzzy Std full exhaust, MSD.
I have tried everything to get the heat down on the header pipe. I've wrapped it, put heat shield tape. But the thing still gets so hot that you can't put your leg near the dang thing. I'm running the MSD on setting #5 like the factory recommends. Is there anything else I can do ?


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

We ended up taking my buddies off just for that reason, we did the header wrap, the 650 was new when we did this all the heat tape was still there. I put the stock back on after I did some work on the muffler and it ran better than it did with the muzzy.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

im no expert if its getting that hot you must be running lean bro, i dont think mine get thats hot that i can recall


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

mine gets super hot too esp where it does the circle b4 the muffler, i heat wrapped it all the way down but it still aint enough my legs burn practicallly i gota hit every water hole to cool my leg down lol


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

fstang24 said:


> im no expert if its getting that hot you must be running lean bro, i dont think mine get thats hot that i can recall


:agreed: you need to add more fuel


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Add fuel and add a heat shield like mine....covers the front header pipe from in front of the floor board and goes all the way past the back of the floor board, it helps.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

kawboy1 said:


> :agreed: you need to add more fuel


That's what I was thinking. If it is running hot, it is running lean. That's why I just bought the MSD thinking it would straighten the fuel mixture. Although it seems to be running better with the MSD, the heat problem is still there. MSD recommends setting #5 for Muzzy. Should I try a different setting ?


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

dont have much experience with the msd bro cant help you there, did you get yours from vforce john?? If so he might be able too help you out. Typically when you lean out the motor you get better horsepower but can be hard on the motor, richen it out a little will cool the motor better and wont run as hot and be safer on the engine but wont get as much power oppose too a leaner tuned engine...make any sense.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Bought it from Hunterworks. I'm gonna give them a call and see if I have an option to go to another setting on the MSD.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

So many people have had issues with heat with the Muzzy systems...so much so that even melting plastics have been issues. A few have had good results with clamp-on mounted heat shields that they have made themselves. As long as its at least 1/4" away from the tube...like the stock shields were, they seem to help a lot. You can buy small exhaust mounting clamps from most muffler shops or NAPA. The rest you just build.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Try adding a little fuel. A few weeks ago was my first ride with shorts since installing the Muzzy and I got a nice big blister on my leg. I wrapped the pipe really well with header wrap, added more heat tape, and added a little fuel and it really helped.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

I do feel you monsterbrute. Mine has gotten that bad. Depending on which cylinder you think is running lean. Pull the spark plug and look at what color it is. If its white its running lean. If not its not your problem but im leaning on more on its not running lean. I have talked and talked to many people and these brutes just have that problem for a reason i dont know. Me and filthyredneck built a heat shield on mine, i header wrapped it and put some heat tape on the plastics. Havent tooken it out to see if it works yet but i sure do hope so. Keep me updated bro id like to know what you find out lol


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey deadman im assuming the map i sent you didnt work eh?


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

After all the research. Looks like it's a Muzzy thing. A bunch of people have had the melting plastic issues. Looks like I'll be modding a heat shield. Thanks everyone for your input. But I will say the MSD was worth the money. This thing hauls some serious @$$ now !! And sounds much better too...


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

well have too line them up there buddy to be sure that msd statement is true..lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Here's how simple the shield is... I've changed it a little since this, but here's the idea anyways. And trust me, it made a HUGE difference with my Muzzy. I also have one on my gas tank as well.... Took both of them off a few days ago and changed the color of them to match my new lift...the gas tank plastic was in the same condition as when I made the shield for it so I know its doing its job. 

I've got other pics too, but they aren't wanting to upload for me... You get the idea.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

good work filthy, looks awesome, gotta love that diamond plate. did you well tabs onto to the pipe and shield, or how did you go about mounting it?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I did a U-bolt and some spacers on the front end of it to clamp it to the exhaust header, the tail end of it is attached to the frame with a couple of self tapping screws with rubber washers. If I could get the other pic up you can see this...


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

hey justin.u should spray ur engine wit alum acid cleaner..buy it at the truck stops...so ur engine wont look tan..lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^LMAO :haha:.... I know buddy, but its just gonna get back dirty. It was actually still muddy in that pic from going up to Jacksonville, Tx and playin in the red dirt... I had just wiped the plastic on that side for the pic.

Here's a recent pic of the shields now, kinda get a better idea of what all I have covered....just look for "green"


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

U should still spray it.all that dirt will fall off...and it takes like 5rides to get dirty again


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

fstang24 said:


> well have too line them up there buddy to be sure that msd statement is true..lol


No problem. If you see me out on the trails just come up and say hi. We'll find a good place to line 'em up. But don't blame me when you dish out the money for the MSD...LOL !! :bigok:


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

thats the point bro, if it proves too me that the msd made your bike faster, i will be getting it.:rockn:


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

fstang24 said:


> thats the point bro, if it proves too me that the msd made your bike faster, i will be getting it.:rockn:


IDK..reading that custom tuned in your sig makes me think you'll be the first one to give me a run for my money...LOL!!
We do need to ride together sometime, seems like we have a lot in common.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

for show monsterbrute, im going to try and be out at the new park or mels this weekend, depends im trying too work out a new deal on a rzr, so far its a good deal but have too drive out east of dallas too pick it up...


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

fstang24 said:


> for show monsterbrute, im going to try and be out at the new park or mels this weekend, depends im trying too work out a new deal on a rzr, so far its a good deal but have too drive out east of dallas too pick it up...


The sxs are a lot of fun. I have a Rhino and they are a lot of fun to drive. Especially with the family. Hope the deal works out for ya. I plan on going to the new park Saturday morning and leaving around 4 or so.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

yeah thats the reason im getting rzr, my daughter loves too ride, i rather have her sit next too me than follow me around. if you know any one looking for a polaris outlaw 90 let me know.


----------

